# Using acrylic paint as fabric dye.



## dionicia

Hi.

I don't if anyone has tried this before but I found if I mix a little acrylic paint with water and soak a piece of fabric in it, the fabric looks better than when I use regular fabric dye. It keeps the color I want the fabric to be. Not only that but you can mold it slightly to the shape you want after or during it dries. 

I tried it on cheesecloth and the colors looked amazing. I still have to experiment with other cloth.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Lilly

I haven't used Acrylic paint ...but i do use latex paint and water mix to dye cloth also..holds up better and doesnt run..Or at least mine hasn't.
The acrylic as you say has a heavier coat in order to mold it then..kinda like MM if thinnned. Does it crack after dried ?
I just use mine for creepy cloths and wall coverings.


----------



## dionicia

Co cracking so far and I just found a stiffening agent for $6 bucks at JoAnn's.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Can you give me a better idea as to how much latex paint or acrylic paint and how much water were used ?


----------



## gypsichic

I tried this on white sheets this weekend

i just added a squirt or 2 out of the bottle of black paint to about a gallon or 2 of water

sheets turned grey.............and i soaked for a while

i may try a little more paint or add some dye to darken the color
i haven't decided yet

but they were a little stiff i noticed


----------



## veinreyes

*Using acrylic paint as fabric dye*

Why not use a paint that leaves a soft, use instead of thin hand that of stiff and thick.

Dyes,and even thickened dyes, tend to wick and scatter,while paints don't.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I've used the left-over water from rinsing my paintbrushes to dye cheesecloth. It really doesn't take much paint to dye stuff. You can always re-dye if you wanted it darker/different color. Acrylics won't wash out, so you can layer the colors to get some pretty cool effects too.


----------

